# Сильно западаю на правую ногу, перекос таза



## lyna_ (10 Окт 2018)

Здравствуйте, у меня проблема с правой ногой: сильно западаю на правую ногу, перекос таза. Диагноз - люмбаго-ишиасная боль. Очень скован сустав в бедре, из-за этого при ходьбе начинаю западать, сильно нарушается координация - нужно либо "брать разгон", либо опираться на трость. Появляются боль в колене и сильная боль в стопе. Мне 37, и приходится сильно хромать. Можно ли помочь скованности в суставе бедра мазями и зарядкой? Спасибо.


----------



## La murr (12 Окт 2018)

@lyna_, здравствуйте!
Покажите, пожалуйста, имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (12 Окт 2018)

@lyna_, что же Вы ищете проблему в позвоночнике, если описываете классическую проблему артроза тазобедренного сустава, причем 3 ст. Так как молоды, то ищите асептический некроз на МРТ сустава.
 Хотя если все, как описываете, то уже это исход и на рентгене уже будет видно.


----------



## lyna_ (14 Окт 2018)

Врачи-ортопеды в специализированной клинике видели меня глазами, и не раз, и даже с тростью. Осматривали ногу. Но их не насторожило. Сделали рентген поясницы, и на этом всё. Рентген тазобедренных суставов пойду сделаю - не знаю только, в каких проекциях делать. МРТ мне нельзя.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (14 Окт 2018)

В прямой.
Проба:
Лечь на спину, согнуть ногу в колене и тазобедренном суставе и поповорачивать влево и вправо.
Сперва здоровой ногой, потом больной?
Одинаково?


----------



## lyna_ (14 Окт 2018)

Спасибо, сделала пробу, как вы сказали. Одинаково. Совершенно. Вчера врач тоже делал эту пробу на приёме, сказал, чтобы сделала рентген на всякий случай насчет той патологии, которую вы назвали. Но пока видят проблему в позвоночнике. Очень болят мышцы ноги, которая короче. Очень. Растяжка мышц даётся с огромным трудом. Боль очень сильная.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (14 Окт 2018)

Сделайте фото со спины. и видео походки.
На пятках и носках ходить можете?
На стул встать правой и левой ногой можете?


----------



## lyna_ (18 Окт 2018)

Фото и видео походки пока не сделала, но нашла заключения КТ и врачей (ортопед-травматолог, невролог (его заключение от руки)).

На пятках и носках ходить можете? - да, легко
На стул встать правой и левой ногой можете? - да, тоже почти легко

Всё начинается, когда выхожу на улицу. Могу довольно долго пройти ровно, без шатаний, без трости. Но вдруг ноги будто перестают слушаться, шаг сбивается, появляется шаткая походка с креном вправо (нога, которая короче, тоже правая). Очень трудно идти посредине тротуара, не отклоняясь вправо. Неврологи все положенные тесты проводили, не один раз - в помещении всё совершенно хорошо. Отметили только, что на правой ноге снижены рефлексы.

Таз неровный, сильно зажаты мышцы в пояснично-крестцовом отделе, правая нога укорочена. Субъективное впечатление - будто какие-то нервные импульсы из ног не передаются в мозг как полагается, и ноги периодически словно сами по себе при ходьбе. Поясница сильно зажата - с трудом наклоняюсь, до пола пальцами рук не достаю.

Еще есть КТ и заключения насчет шеи.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Окт 2018)

По описанию жалоб, скорее вестибулярный или эмоциональные проблемы, чем проблемы позвоночника.


----------



## lyna_ (18 Окт 2018)

Спасибо. Могут ли проблемы с вестибулярным аппаратом быть следствием мануалки? Всё-таки, до 35 ходила нормально и даже хорошо.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Окт 2018)

Никак.
Это черепномозговая иннервация и туда не добраться руками.


----------



## lyna_ (18 Окт 2018)

Спасибо. Эта черепномозговая иннервация может иметь какую-то связь с перекосом таза, и вместе с ним влиять на общее состояние? И можно ли как-то тренироваться, чтобы улучшить это положение и лучше ходить?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Окт 2018)

Надо пока разобраться что и откуда. Невролог смотрел, так чтобы с молоточком, иголкой и пробами?


----------



## lyna_ (18 Окт 2018)

Два невролога смотрели с молоточками, иголками и пробами.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Окт 2018)

Их мнение? Позвоночник?


----------



## lyna_ (23 Окт 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Их мнение? Позвоночник?


Ну вот в заключении - фибромиозит под вопросом, ВСД. На словах - "скорее всего, позвонок поджимает нерв в средне- или нижнегрудном отделе". Снижение рефлексов в ноге, которая короче. Ортопеды-травматологи отмечают перекос таза, сколиоз шейно-грудного, остеохондроз по всему позвоночнику.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Окт 2018)

Что же, мнение врачей важно.
И все же, вы пишете что хромаете при ходьбе, не совсем понятно от чего.
Можете сделать видео того как ходите?


----------

